# Ladies, what is your signature, go to sex move?



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Just curious if anyone else has a signature move that just gets your partner going?
Mine is woman on top, complete with a very visual show to match.
I find that my excitement gets the husband going in way nothing else does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kimberley17 (Oct 10, 2011)

me on top, feet flat on bed ... it's like doing squats. if you haven't already done it, try it ...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kimberley17 said:


> me on top, feet flat on bed ... It's like doing squats. If you haven't already done it, try it ...


nice!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Kimberley17 said:


> me on top, feet flat on bed ... it's like doing squats. if you haven't already done it, try it ...



WARNING!!! Don't try this if you're 7 months pregnant! All 3 of us (H, baby and me) were a bit...um...shaken up.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Turning up the alpha attitude here. Fix an awesome steak dinner and when asked about desert I provide the BJ. Desert is forgotten about and I don't gain any weight lol.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Kimberley17 said:


> me on top, feet flat on bed ... it's like doing squats. if you haven't already done it, try it ...



K this is great and great exercise too!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not a lady, but the one move that my wife does that drives me crazy is when she pushes me down on the bed on my back, removes her panties, and straddles my face. Without saying anything...sooooo hot.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

After almost 50 years, we are a bit more sedate...

Her signature move is asking for a back rub, and as it progresses she pushes her bottoms off to allow me to rub lower...That is always good for a romp......

But recently, she has got into making out like a teenager...really gets her going....I was always for lots of long sexy kisses, but she wasn't in to it till recently...Now it works really well.....

cold fact

the woodchuck


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> I'm not a lady, but the one move that my wife does that drives me crazy is when she pushes me down on the bed on my back, removes her panties, and straddles my face. Without saying anything...sooooo hot.


My husbands a big fan of this too :smthumbup:


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Tomara said:


> Turning up the alpha attitude here. Fix an awesome steak dinner and when asked about desert I provide the BJ. Desert is forgotten about and I don't gain any weight lol.



I suppose this is only dinner for 2?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty much me walking across the living room nude and reclining on the sofa. That's his que to come lay in my lap and snuggle.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't have a go to sex move.All I have to do is look at him and smile and he's a rock.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't have a go to sex move.All I have to do is look at him and smile and he's a rock.


I wish.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> I'm not a lady, but the one move that my wife does that drives me crazy is when she pushes me down on the bed on my back, removes her panties, and straddles my face. Without saying anything...sooooo hot.


So.....how can I go to work and function "normally" with that incredible visual picture going thru my mind????????????????????????

Very nice Keeper63!

I am adding that to my list of things to request from the Princess...


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

If ladies would be less threatened by porn they could pull up something off the internet to play for the husband. Mine tells me to talk through fu*king the girl while I am watching and doing the wife at the same time. 

It's just a tiny bit beyond my preference, the talking business. Making up a story requires concentration, and she is all about hearing of me licking whereas I'm more inclined to drill for oil. I feel a little self-conscious sometimes or awkward. Because here I am telling my wife I am doing some other girl, weaving a whole story. :scratchhead:

And it doesn't mean I want to actually be doing this girl. It's what my WIFE is doing that very moment that is so spectacular. It isn't for everyone, obviously - but if a girl can get beyond the jealousy of thinking the girl on the video is any kind of threat to the wife... I bet you can get your man to go from zero to sixty in a matter of seconds and enjoy doing that to him. 

That's been her signature move for about the last year. She is faster than I am about picking something she knows I am going to like. She's never been wrong. Gotta love her!


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know if I have a signature move, I pounce on my husband the moment he walks through the door (if he's worked later than me) and I know that really get's him going.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> If ladies would be less threatened by porn they could pull up something off the internet to play for the husband. Mine tells me to talk through fu*king the girl while I am watching and doing the wife at the same time.
> 
> It's just a tiny bit beyond my preference, the talking business. Making up a story requires concentration, and she is all about hearing of me licking whereas I'm more inclined to drill for oil. I feel a little self-conscious sometimes or awkward. Because here I am telling my wife I am doing some other girl, weaving a whole story. :scratchhead:
> 
> ...


It's not a matter of jealous or threaten to me. Just not interested. Does nothing for me at all. I can't get past two (or 3 or 4) people screwing each other strictly for money and putting themselves out there like that.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

It's great to see the creativeness from the ladies! 
Tonight I'm going to try out one of the moves posted, should surprise the hell out of the husband.
I like keeping it fun & not letting it get routine, gotta keep the sexy in the sex.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Signature moves are breathing, walking, talking. He's been an animal. I love it! Anything and everything I do makes him crazy. I'm so taking advantage of it while it lasts!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> It's not a matter of jealous or threaten to me. Just not interested. Does nothing for me at all. I can't get past two (or 3 or 4) people screwing each other strictly for money and putting themselves out there like that.


Sure, I respect that.

We're plain vanilla otherwise and there's plenty of things people do that totally turn me off. 

So I get it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> I'm not a lady, but the one move that my wife does that drives me crazy is when she pushes me down on the bed on my back, removes her panties, and straddles my face. Without saying anything...sooooo hot.


I am still fantasizing about my wife doing this to me. It is so BOLD and EROTIC at the same time. 

I would LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Since my due date have been push forward I decided that I might as well enjoy this free sex uninterrupted by cycle and no birth control for as long as possible. And my go to move has involve lingerie and spike heels. 

So my H have been doing some work on our basement until he go to bed at night (and I'm sleep by then) I decide to stay up and be a little frisky when he came up. We'll I stuff my pregnant self in one of the negligee as best I could put on your spike heels and set on the edge of the bed watch tv until I heard him coming up. So I get up from the bed and find out that you can not do a catwalk in spike heels when you 7 months pregnant. I start to stumble he reach out to grab me and the little bit of me that I could manage to stuff into the negligee comes tumble out. 

We both crack up laughing and every time he try to kiss me we would burst out laughing again. We pretty much laugh ourself to sleep.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

There are a few that get him going but one I will mention is touching myself and then licking my own fingers. He goes crazy for that one


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

My SO loves the squats when I'm on top move. I do that towards the end though, it's fairly tiring....lol The other thing he loves is when I touch myself and he licks my finger. I like the idea of licking it myself, may try this.

This is a great thread, gives me ideas.
@committed, I roared with your story, I remember when I was pregnant with my first and put on some sexy lingarie, my boobs were hanging out everywhere.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

committed4ever, you may or may not need the advice, but when my wife was pregnant, she missed her due date, and everyone we knew offered advice: eat cabbage soup and kimchee, drive fast on a bumpy road, etc.

I was at my eye exam, and the ophthalmologist was this petite middle-aged lady that I was seeing for the first time. She told me that my wife and I needed to have "very vigorous" PIV. She explained that we should engage in plenty of foreplay, that I should perform oral on her, and get her really worked up. She asked me if my wife has orgasms from rear-entry intercourse, and I sort of nodded. She said that I should insist that we have rear-entry PIV, and we shouldn't stop until she has a bunch of orgasms. SHe then asked me if I thought I could do that, and again I nodded, not knowing what to say.

She then told me she was an MD, and knew what she was talking about.

We tried it and the next day my wife went into labor!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> Since my due date have been push forward I decided that I might as well enjoy this free sex uninterrupted by cycle and no birth control for as long as possible. And my go to move has involve lingerie and spike heels.
> 
> So my H have been doing some work on our basement until he go to bed at night (and I'm sleep by then) I decide to stay up and be a little frisky when he came up. We'll I stuff my pregnant self in one of the negligee as best I could put on your spike heels and set on the edge of the bed watch tv until I heard him coming up. So I get up from the bed and find out that you can not do a catwalk in spike heels when you 7 months pregnant. I start to stumble he reach out to grab me and the little bit of me that I could manage to stuff into the negligee comes tumble out.
> 
> We both crack up laughing and every time he try to kiss me we would burst out laughing again. We pretty much laugh ourself to sleep.


You get an A+ for effort...


My wife feigning irritation with me and tried to kick me in the in the butt when she was about 7 months pregnant. She's only 5' 4" and I'm 6' 2".. But, she made it. She got her foot all the way up to my butt. Well, I instinctively grabbed her foot.... (I know, I know.. how STUPID could I be) throwing her off balance... Then... I didn't know whether to hang on to the foot and try to stabilize her.. or let it go. I hung on and she went down gently... on her side/back.. OMG... Scared the crap out of me!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> committed4ever, you may or may not need the advice, but when my wife was pregnant, she missed her due date, and everyone we knew offered advice: eat cabbage soup and kimchee, drive fast on a bumpy road, etc.
> 
> I was at my eye exam, and the ophthalmologist was this petite middle-aged lady that I was seeing for the first time. She told me that my wife and I needed to have "very vigorous" PIV. She explained that we should engage in plenty of foreplay, that I should perform oral on her, and get her really worked up. She asked me if my wife has orgasms from rear-entry intercourse, and I sort of nodded. She said that I should insist that we have rear-entry PIV, and we shouldn't stop until she has a bunch of orgasms. SHe then asked me if I thought I could do that, and again I nodded, not knowing what to say.
> 
> ...


Oh that's HILARIOUS! 

I wasn't due until September 30th but after my last ultrasound they move it to October 20. My last cycle was always in question anyway so I fear this would happen. 

But come October 20 you have provided some excellent instructions! Actually I even read that orgasms can cause contractions (and semen too - something about the protein) so it really make sense. Thanks!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Awkward eye doctor appointment!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

hambone said:


> You get an A+ for effort...
> 
> 
> My wife feigning irritation with me and tried to kick me in the in the butt when she was about 7 months pregnant. She's only 5' 4" and I'm 6' 2".. But, she made it. She got her foot all the way up to my butt. Well, I instinctively grabbed her foot.... (I know, I know.. how STUPID could I be) throwing her off balance... Then... I didn't know whether to hang on to the foot and try to stabilize her.. or let it go. I hung on and she went down gently... on her side/back.. OMG... Scared the crap out of me!


OMG Ham! That could have been a DISASTER! 

Ok back to Killer moves! Ladies I think I have come a long way in the sensuality/sexy department. But I have to admit most of you are miles ahead of me! I sometimes get the feeling it a lot more my move my H want to make but he waiting for me to show him my comfort level with it. He had all the experience and I had none because he was my first. Does that make sense? That level has been steadily moving over the 8 year we been married.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

FemBot said:


> There are a few that get him going but one I will mention is touching myself and then licking my own fingers. He goes crazy for that one


Girlfriend does that one, totally hot, gets me every time.

The "one up" for that is her riding me for a few and then sucking it off.... absolutely love that, especially when she kisses me afterwards.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> OMG Ham! That could have been a DISASTER!
> 
> Ok back to Killer moves! Ladies I think I have come a long way in the sensuality/sexy department. But I have to admit most of you are miles ahead of me! I sometimes get the feeling it a lot more my move my H want to make but he waiting for me to show him my comfort level with it. He had all the experience and I had none because he was my first. Does that make sense? That level has been steadily moving over the 8 year we been married.


I know. If the worst had happened, I would have been a disaster that I would never have recovered from...


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Since my due date have been push forward I decided that I might as well enjoy this free sex uninterrupted by cycle and no birth control for as long as possible. And my go to move has involve lingerie and spike heels.
> 
> So my H have been doing some work on our basement until he go to bed at night (and I'm sleep by then) I decide to stay up and be a little frisky when he came up. We'll I stuff my pregnant self in one of the negligee as best I could put on your spike heels and set on the edge of the bed watch tv until I heard him coming up. So I get up from the bed and find out that you can not do a catwalk in spike heels when you 7 months pregnant. I start to stumble he reach out to grab me and the little bit of me that I could manage to stuff into the negligee comes tumble out.
> 
> *We both crack up laughing and every time he try to kiss me we would burst out laughing again. *We pretty much laugh ourself to sleep.


That's awesome, to me one of the best feelings in the world is having a great laugh during sexy time.
All the endorphins cursing around, it really does make you feel good.


So an update:
I tried the squatting woman on top position & had less than amazing results.
I'm 6 ft tall & to say I looked & felt awkward as hell is an understatement, I felt like a kangaroo getting ready to jump. 
Or a praying mantis, depends on perspective I guess. 
Thankfully both of us laughed hard enough to make it a great time anyway.

Keep the ideas coming, it's fun to try out new moves.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Well my wife doesn't necessarily have a signature move but when she is in the mood for sex she will walk around the house in a thong. She will also wear her hair up which is code that she wants to give me a BJ. Now my wife also has great long legs and seeing her in a thong gets me going. She knows she's torturing me and it's only a matter of time before I chase her to the bedroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> Well my wife doesn't necessarily have a signature move but when she is in the mood for sex she will walk around the house in a thong. She will also wear her hair up which is code that she wants to give me a BJ. Now my wife also has great long legs and seeing her in a thong gets me going. She knows she's torturing me and it's only a matter of time before I chase her to the bedroom.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will raise my glass to your wife...awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! She is a keeper. Thongs drive me crazy too.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

keeper63 said:


> committed4ever, you may or may not need the advice, but when my wife was pregnant, she missed her due date, and everyone we knew offered advice: eat cabbage soup and kimchee, drive fast on a bumpy road, etc.
> 
> I was at my eye exam, and the ophthalmologist was this petite middle-aged lady that I was seeing for the first time. She told me that my wife and I needed to have "very vigorous" PIV. She explained that we should engage in plenty of foreplay, that I should perform oral on her, and get her really worked up. She asked me if my wife has orgasms from rear-entry intercourse, and I sort of nodded. She said that I should insist that we have rear-entry PIV, and we shouldn't stop until she has a bunch of orgasms. SHe then asked me if I thought I could do that, and again I nodded, not knowing what to say.
> 
> ...


This puts a whole new spin on "bedside manner".


----------

